# Lalvin K1V-1116 lhbs source in Victoria?



## markjd (24/6/13)

Looking to ferment some apple cider this week, anyone know a lhbs in Victoria that sells Lalvin K1V-1116?


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/13)

Try PM'ing Yob. He's been sourcing dry yeast of late and may have run across a distributor you could talk to.


----------



## Yob (25/6/13)

PM'd with info.

What I know about wine can be chiseled on a wet aspro with an ice pick


----------



## chefeffect (25/6/13)

Google it I ended up buying some online from an American site that ships international, from memory cost me around $15 for 5 packets. When I get home I will check the receipt and let you know where I got it from.


----------



## markjd (28/6/13)

Thanks all. Ended up buying 5 x 1116 overseas after difficulty sourcing locally.


----------



## Yob (28/6/13)

Maybe post the link so others looking in future can find it?

Glad you were Able to sort it out..


----------



## hoppy2B (3/7/13)

Brewcraft have K1, don't they have stores in Victoria? 

Winequip also have a store in Melbourne and they do the stuff too.


----------



## markjd (9/7/13)

Couldn't find K1 on Brewcraft's Victorian web site.

Winequip would only sell minimum 500g of yeast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/7/13)

Yob said:


> PM'd with info.
> 
> What I know about wine can be chiseled on a wet aspro with an ice pick


Bloody guru's


----------



## hoppy2B (9/7/13)

markjd said:


> Couldn't find K1 on Brewcraft's Victorian web site.
> 
> Winequip would only sell minimum 500g of yeast.


Regardless of what it says on the packet, I have never had trouble using dried yeast years later after initially opening the packet. You can seal the packet with tape or put the yeast into small clean jars. Best kept in the fridge for good viability, but even outside it will last a few years.
Have never added anything to facilitate malolactic fermentation either. The wine has always gone through its own natural malolactic fermentation. Never made vinegar.


----------



## KudaPucat (16/1/14)

Thread Revival!! I know, but it's terribly relevant.

Winequip have just informed me that they are out of K1V-1116 and that Lalvin will not be importing any more.
That's it. Whatever K1V you have in your fridge is the last in the country. Forever.

Rather depressing.

WRT 500g bags, they're only $50. That's the equivalent of 10-15 5g sachets. So as long as you get that many brews out of it, you're ahead, plus you can boil the yeast and use it as nutrient, knowing that if some survived, that's frine as it's the same innoculation.


----------



## Yob (16/1/14)

I assume you could slant it off if you wanted to keep it going?

Did they say why?


----------

